# reserve hidden charge when battery it is low for nokia phones



## Batistabomb (Nov 6, 2007)

Imagine ur cell battery is very low, u r expecting an important call and u don't have a charger.

              Nokia instrument comes with a reserve battery. To activate, key is  "*3370#"

              Ur cell will restart with this reserve and ur instrument will show a 50% incerase in battery.

             This reserve will get charged  when u charge ur cell next time.


----------



## Count Dracula (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh awesome!.Didn't know about it.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 6, 2007)

Will this work on all Nokia phones?


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 6, 2007)

iam not sure but surely works for series 60


----------



## azzu (Nov 6, 2007)

if it work's its really awesome Post 
will see sooon


----------



## nvidia (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a dumb 1100 phone..   
I dont hink itll work on that.
Will get a n95 soon


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

wont work in my 1600


----------



## crystal_pup (Nov 6, 2007)

Not workin on 6600 either


----------



## Akshay (Nov 6, 2007)

Wht is every1 here falling for??? *Nothing like this is possible... *

This was a hot topic at many forums n was denied by every nokia expert.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 6, 2007)

It doesn't work. Period. Whoever came up with this idea should be shot. And if he survives he should be shot again. That code only activates half rate feature which reduces battery consumption by 30%, but call quality reduces, i.e. if you're in a low network area you won't get proper signal. There is another code *4720# which activates enhanced full rate which increases battery consumption by 5% and call quality improves. All these codes only worked in prehistoric Nokia phones like 3310/3315, etc. but is removed in all the later phone. Infact S60 phones never had this feature.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 6, 2007)

krazyfrog is correct.. these are ancient info...


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 6, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> wont work in my 1600



better try when the battery of your phone is very low, because i heard this code was working for older phones


----------



## nvidia (Nov 6, 2007)

OLDER PHONES???? I have the oldest phone i think(1100). Wont work on it...


----------



## Pathik (Nov 6, 2007)

Older than that.. 
This feature was in the all the forums very long back.. but its actually sh1t.


----------



## int86 (Nov 6, 2007)

This works on older nokia cells like 3310. There is nothing like reserve battery. What cell do is that it consume cell power resulting in low voice quality and less antenna gain.
I am more that sure for this,I can bet fot that.
If I remeber correctly to undo this on has to key in "#3370#"


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 6, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Older than that..
> This feature was in the all the forums very long back.. but its actually sh1t.



ok sorry for that


----------

